

Ask HN: Best todo list? - superfx

What do you use for a todo list software / service? Not project management, just a todo list, but one that is full-featured. Specifically I want something that can:<p>1. Create hierarchical lists, so tasks with sub and subsub tasks.<p>2. Overlapping tags / categories for tasks.<p>3. Triggers for activating tasks. Simplest would be time-based. So a task would only show up on the todo list at a certain date, and perhaps only stay there for a date range. I also need tasks that are triggered based on other tasks. So task B only becomes active (i.e. shows up on the todo list) when task A is completed. Composite trigger rules with multiple conditions would be ideal.<p>4. A way to view only a subset of tasks, perhaps randomly chosen. So something like "task of the day", which would be randomly picked from a pool of tasks. Ideally one can have multiple pools, etc.<p>Anything like this exists? Anyone care to make it? ;-)
======
elbeanio
<http://workflowy.com> allows you to #tag items and create hierarchical lists.
I like it and use it, but not as much as org-mode.

------
dmm
org-mode for emacs is the most useful piece of software I've ever installed.

It can do everything you mentioned and far more. Number 4 might take a little
hacking but shouldn't be a big deal.

------
gwalker
Task Warrior was mentioned <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2596158> a
while back on HN.

------
trafficlight
I'd like a Got Done List. Like a just a list of things I can say I
accomplished in the day, rather than items I've checked off.

------
theitgirl
<http://www.lazymeter.com> ..sort of does what you want

------
Zakuzaa
I have had used so many to-do apps, but at the end I always come back to .txt.

------
SlightGenius
ToodleDo.com

Tasks + Subtaks Tagging, Category, etc... Repeating Feature

------
saiko-chriskun
hm I actually like the idea of tasks triggering other tasks. I just might have
to make a small webapp for this :D

------
massarog
i use wunderlist which can be found in the mac app store

------
idleworx
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=todo+list>

~~~
superfx
I have specific requirements, particularly numbers 3 and 4. AFAIK none of the
ones that show up on google can do those, in particular 3.

